# Hospital Divert



## DrParasite (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Bullets (Sep 30, 2021)

Also if youre going to declare diversion, you should probably tell someone other than the ER staff. Like perhaps the EMS dispatching agency....or the DOH


----------



## Tigger (Oct 2, 2021)

“Well everyone’s on divert…so you aren’t on divert. Sorry.” (But not sorry).


----------



## E tank (Oct 2, 2021)

...a normal day at Highland/ALCO trauma center was a bad day in the era of covid where I am now...and when we went on divert, no one dared come....happened maybe once a week or so.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 2, 2021)

Our hospital has been on and off adult diversion, the competing hospital started responding by going on diversion. So in the end, nobody was on diversion.


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 3, 2021)

As far as I know it hasn't happened locally, but I don't transport all that often so it might have.
It will be a mess when/if it does:  Ft job we can transport to 2 counties:  they are equal distance away, but different way to get there:  60 mile difference if we head to County A and get diverted to hospitals in County B or the reverse.


----------

